# Burton boot and fit questions



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Tck27,

The best spot to start is with barefoot measurement. Please let us know your current boot size and please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Tck27 (Jan 17, 2020)

Right and left foot about 21.5cm long and 9.52 cm wide. My right foot is just a smidge larger than my left. I tried on a pair of thirty two soft boots in a 6 and my left foot was perfect as I could barely graze the front of the boot with my toes. My shoe size is a 6.5. My right foot was not good as my big toe felt smashed into the front of the boot.
I have not yet tried a pair of burtons. My k2s are 6.5 and I can barely feel the front of the boot with my toes.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Tck,

21.5 cm is Men's size 3.5 US or Women's 4.5 US in snowboard boots. 9.5 cm would be extremely Wide at that length. It is likely that we have a measurement error. Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken so I can confirm.

STOKED!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

First: Get the measurements right according to Wireds advice. 

Things like heel lift, overtightening boots, and numb feet all sound like a too big boot. It's classical. I think everyone bought too big boots at first. A boot packs out a lot during the first week. I.e. the boot you try in the shop should feel VERY snug. It will get wider soon. If you buy comfortably wide/long in the shop? The boot will be too big soon, your feet will slide around, toes get crashed into toe box with every turn and you get heel lift. To avoid that, you overtighten the boot and feet get numb. A bad spiral. To avoid this? Don't buy too big boots . In a snug one sized according your mondo size, there won't be sliding around of foot, i.e. no overtightening needed. 

If you read somewhere that 32s are uncomfortable, read such stuff as as "32 are not made for my feet".

Your heel and arch hight and foot width will determine, which brand/model will fit you comfortably. I had many woman's freeride boots over the years and found that Ride Cadence was great for narrow heels, they offered the best heel hold of all; K2 Contour and Salomon ?? on the other hand are for rather sturdy ankle wide feet. Burton Escalade(?) and DC Mora were somewhere inbeteeen. The 32 TM2 XLT I have, offer good heel hold, but are not the best choice if you have high arch.


----------

